# 8.5 kg 19 pounds Ultra-light Weight Folding Electric Bike Fold Bicycle Vehicle!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $799.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Feb-03-2012 20:40:41 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $899.95
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

